# Sixteen Puritan Biographies from Meet the Puritans



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 15, 2008)

Sixteen Puritan Biographies with Guide to Modern Reprints - Excerpts from _Meet the Puritans_ by Dr. Joel Beeke and Randall J. Pederson has been posted online here:

A Brief History of English Puritanism by Dr. Joel Beeke and Randall J. Pederson


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 15, 2008)

Make that seventeen - the chapter on Willem Teellinck may be read online here:

Willem Teellinck


----------

